# Video of deputy shooting airman



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10788476/


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe I am missing something, but wasn't this guy complying with the deputies orders?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=dec44eca-1cef-42fe-911d-c8e2513c24ab&f=msnhome


----------



## revtrent (Feb 17, 2005)

Fox News has it and is giving it decent rotation.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OK next question how much do you want to settle for?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Reckon that "ape" shoulda stuck with air planes:BE: :smile: ! But seriously: just what Massachusetts needs...S.O.P.'s: sheriffs-on-patrol!:lol: 

No, he did not comply... the deputy didn't say "Simon says".


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

can't find the video...anyone know if it's still online?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

speccop said:


> can't find the video...anyone know if it's still online?


 The 2nd link said the video was unavailable after it played the Chevy commercial.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

same here............ no Airwolf for me. HAHHAA


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*California Shooting Video Limited, Experts Say*

*IAN GREGOR*
_Associated Press Writer_

The image on the dark, grainy home videotape is both sensational and disturbing: A sheriff's deputy shoots a man who appears to be unarmed and obeying an order to get up off the ground.

But experts say it remains unclear whether the video, filmed by a resident and broadcast on KTLA-TV this week, tells the entire story of what transpired in Chino Sunday after a 100 mph car chase. Videos, they say, often end up raising more questions than they answer.

"They're drenched with caveats," said Eugene O'Donnell, a professor at John Jay College of Criminal Justice and a former New York police officer and prosecutor.

"One thing we've learned about videos is there are often missing pieces before and after," O'Donnell said. "The quality of the video is often problematic and the sound doesn't pick up relevant issues and can actually distort things."

In the incident in Chino, about 40 miles east of Los Angeles, the video appears to show a deputy ordering 21-year-old Elio Carrion to his feet, then shooting him as he tries to stand. Carrion, an Air Force policeman who recently returned from Iraq, underwent surgery for wounds to his chest, ribs and leg and was listed in good condition Wednesday at the hospital.

Carrion was a passenger in a Corvette, which crashed following a brief chase that ended when the car crashed into a wall, authorities said.

Authorities said no weapons were found on Carrion or the driver, Luis Escobedo. Neither man has been charged.

Escobedo said he and Carrion were trying to cooperate with the deputy.

"We were trying to explain to him, we were not armed," he told reporters. "Elio had nothing to do with this. This is why I want to apologize to his family for what happened."

The deputy, whose name was not released, has been on the force for about 10 years, sheriff's spokeswoman Jodi Miller said. He was placed on paid administrative leave, a routine procedure in officer-involved shootings.

The FBI was investigating possible civil rights violations.

The impact of video in confrontation investigations emerged after the 1991 taped beating of black motorist Rodney King, which resulted in riots after four white Los Angeles police officers were acquitted of state charges.

Since then, videos have played a key role in the investigation of other incidents, but remain open to wide interpretation.

In Cincinnati, a 2003 video captured officers striking a 350-pound man with nightsticks. The man, Nathaniel Jones, died. A police watchdog agency concluded officers used excessive force, but a prosecutor determined they were lawfully defending themselves when Jones began swinging at them as they tried to handcuff him.

In New Orleans, two officers were fired and a third suspended following the videotaped beating of a retired teacher in the French Quarter following Hurricane Katrina. The officers' attorney said the video didn't tell the confrontation's whole story.

A video showed a police officer in Inglewood slamming the face of a handcuffed 16-year-old boy into a patrol car in 2002. A criminal charge against the officer, Jeremy Morse, was dismissed after two juries deadlocked.

Morse's attorney also said the video didn't show the whole story, claiming his client reacted forcefully after Jackson grabbed the officer's testicles during an arrest at a gas station.

"We have learned over the last 10 or 15 years that images captured on film show only a very small part of an event," said John Barnett, who defended Morse and one of the officers involved in the King beating.

San Bernardino County sheriff's officials caution that the video of the Chino shooting is grainy and the audio is at times unclear. They have asked the FBI to do a forensic analysis of the tape to determine what was said by whom and when, sheriff's spokeswoman Cindy Beavers said.

"The average person is going to say, 'Oh my God, the cops screwed up again. They stepped over the line, they're guilty of misconduct,'" said Earl Ofari Hutchinson, a Los Angeles author and political analyst.

"But we would really need to know more than just this videotape," he said.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

The video can be seen here.

The Deputy was wrong in the use of deadly force obviously after watching this, but at the same time I can also say the Airman was a f*cking moron, and was also wrong.

He's a SrA in Security Forces he's probably done a hundred exercises on felony traffic stops, and maybe has actually done 1 or 2 real life ones. He should know what to do, what's expected of the suspects, and what it's like to be in the Deputy's shoes. After being repeatedly told to get on the ground he sits there with one hand holding himself up and the other pointing and gesturing toward the officer arguing with him. You can hear the Deputy yell at the Airman to get down several times. The Airman is yelling over the Deputy's voice "Were here to tell you were on your side." The Deputy gives the command again. The Airman yells back "Quiet" and says "Were here to tell you we mean you no harm", "we are on your side", "I am military". The Deputy again repeats his command to get down on the ground. The Airman replies "I've served more time than you in the f*cking military", "I'm in the military". The only time the Airman was compliant is when the Deputy told him to get up.

I only have one question for the Airman. What the hell is your major malfunction? Where the hell did you learn/read during your time in the academy or your 3 years of service that your supposed to argue and be non-compliant to a police officer especially when being challenged at gun point after a high speed chase? Because I must of skipped over that SOP some where along the line.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I just love the headlines for the google video,sounds like Michel Crook is working for Google.

Pig shoots American hero attempting to comply with orders 
Jose Luis Valdes 
2 min 7 sec - Feb 1, 2006 
Right or wrong the video is not clear enough to realy see what did happen.


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

The Deputy shot an unarmed man who complied with the deputies final order. So what that he was verbally sparring with the deputy, the idiot deputy shot and UNARMED man, he should be fired. Shot three times are you fawking kidding me, hopefully the man recovers so he can enjoy his millions.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

He probably would have been better off keeping his mouth shut, instead of trying to commandeer the situation. I agree, video is too poor quality enough to say right or wrong.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

The last e-mail that was sent around to us by the Air Force said that he's doing just find and is expected to make a full recovery. 

Damn, that's right he's going to get a couple million out of this, and seperate from the military with probably a 30-40% VA disabiltiy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

I am campaigning against the Officer who shot Airman Elio carrion while defenseless on the ground. I would ask two questions of the Policemen on this group. If Officer Webb is not charged, will anyone protest by turning in his Badge? And if he is charged and acquitted would any of you resign from the Police Force? You can post to my group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/injustice4none
Please send a link where I can view the shooting video.
P.S. KTLA showed the original video sold to them by Mr. Valdez. This video is as plain as day! The video you have been seeing has been obscured and darkened. Mr. Valdez told me to call him if anyone wants to see the original and he will make it available to them. Roberto carbajal 213-622-0858 "People do bad things because cowards let them." Edmund Burk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another ass-wipe His Group *Description*

This is a debate group for the friends and supporters of the Elio Carrion family. This group has been formed in order to facilitate informed debate on the issue of proper and improper PMAB's, Prevention and Management of Aggressive behavior as well as a race relations sounding board. We invite all law enforcement and military personnel to participate as well as any concerned citizen who have a stake in the matter of the Officer involved shooting of Airman Carrion while laying defenseless on the ground.
IMAGES OF AIRMAN ELIO CARRION SURVIVING ATTEMPTED MURDER 1
These Links might not be showing the video anymore. Please post where it can be viewed.
IMAGES OF AIRMAN ELIO CARRION SURVIVING ATTEMPTED MURDER 1-A

PICTURES OF AIRMAN ELIO CARRION IN IRAQ

BAD COPY OF ORIGINAL AND CLEAR VIDEO SHOT BY VALDEZ

BAD COPY OF ORIGINAL AND CLEAR VIDEO SHOT BY VALDEZ 2

http://www.rodney-king.com
Feel free to post in Spanish. Apuntense en Espanol tambien. Aqui se puede ser translasion: http://babelfish.altavista.com/translate.dyn Roberto carbajal 213-622-0858 call me when you post. This number does work. It is apparently being block by unknowns. Ask the operator for assistance.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Roberto carbajal said:


> I am campaigning against the Officer who shot Airman Elio carrion while defenseless on the ground. I would ask two questions of the Policemen on this group. If Officer Webb is not charged, will anyone protest by turning in his Badge? And if he is charged and acquitted would any of you resign from the Police Force? You can post to my group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/injustice4none
> Please send a link where I can view the shooting video.
> P.S. KTLA showed the original video sold to them by Mr. Valdez. This video is as plain as day! The video you have been seeing has been obscured and darkened. Mr. Valdez told me to call him if anyone wants to see the original and he will make it available to them. Roberto carbajal 213-622-0858 "People do bad things because cowards let them." Edmund Burk


Kindly go to Hell, sir.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Hey Roberto, this is a "PRO" Police site! Advocates need not apply*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Roberto carbajal*
This site is a *pro-police discussion forum* intended for *sworn police officers* and *civilian law enforcement officials* as well as *those interested in pursuing a career in law enforcement here in Massachusetts & New England.* Not for someone assuming a personal campaign against another sworn police official; locally or nationally.

An inordinately high number of sworn officers on this site are also veterans of the US Armed Forces and or current members of the NG or Reserves. We also have many registered users that are current members of the Armed Forces who are not sworn LE personnel yet.
Thus, nobody on this site would condone an unjustified use of force against one of our servicemen; and thus far, we don't know all there is to know of the Carrion incident.

But soliciting a resignation predicated on a potential outcome or lack of an expected outcome to an Internal Affairs investigation will not be tolerated on this site.


----------

